# CPU Multiplier unlock!



## Alcpone (Dec 7, 2006)

I emailed asrock yesterday to ask if there was anyway to unlock my multi so I can lower it to get a better fsb, I have just got a email back from them;

Dear Sir,

If your CPU multiplier locked, it is not possible to unlock it in the BIOS.

thanks for the email.

Yours truly,

ASRock



Sent: Tuesday, December 05, 2006 7:33 PM
To: Asrock TSD
Subject: $775Dual-VSTA$ CPU Multiplier




Language:
 English-Europe
 Country:
 England


»Product Information

Product Type:
 Motherboard
 Problem Type:
 CPU

Model Name:
 775Dual-VSTA
 BIOS Version:
 2.20

Purchase Date:
 2006/11/7
 Serial Number:


»Configuration

CPU:
 Pentium D945
 Memory:
 Elixir DDR400

Video Card:
 X1650pro
 HDD:

CD-ROM:
  Operating System:
 Windows XP Home

Other:


»Subject

CPU Multiplier

»Problem Description

Is there any way to unlock the mulitplier? My CPU is at 17 @ the moment, but it can go down to 12 max!

It is greyed out in the bios, but that has just shown up since I updated the bios to ver. 2.20, will a future bios update allow for this to be changed?

Thanks




Is this true????


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2006)

apparently so. It seems with the bios update, they made it where you couldnt go past a fail safe for your multiplier. sorry alcapone


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 7, 2006)

i have the same board... granted i'm still on bios 1.5, i do hope that they unlock the multi in the future. drop me a pm if they do...


----------



## JC316 (Dec 7, 2006)

My mobo is the same damn way. My old Asrock 939 dual sata 2 would let me lower the multi, but my ECS wont.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

well you could unlock that manually here this should help
http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=52;t=000011
this will only work if it is AWARD bios so if it is download modbin6 and fix it


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats unfortunate, why does cpu-z say the multi can be between 12x & 17x???

That sucks, im never going with asrock again, im going to go with gigabyte or asustek!



P.S its amibios


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't think you can change the multiplier on Pentium Ds.  As far as I know Intel only let's you change the multiplier on Extreme Edition Processors and some conroe models.  That would be intel's fault not asrock.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2006)

I know some of the 6xx Prescotts were unlockable - I think all the ones 3.2Ghz and over.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Have you googled for a modded BIOS?  When I had my Asrock dual sata2 there were people out there modding the BIOS in the early days for higher FSB's, just may be the same for this one.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 8, 2006)

I aint to sure, I dont think i am going to beable to unlock it, im @ 880 fsb @ the min with 1:1 220mhz ram, runs fast enough for what I need, I will concentrate on gfx and wait and save for R600


----------



## bcracer220 (Dec 8, 2006)

all conroes unlock down to 6, cept for the xtreme edition which can go up to 60 lawl. ne ways i  rly dont care if they unlock down, i would never use it, specially since this board can only hit 300fsb with async and pci e at 100.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 8, 2006)

bcracer220 said:


> all conroes unlock down to 6, cept for the xtreme edition which can go up to 60 lawl. ne ways i  rly dont care if they unlock down, i would never use it, specially since this board can only hit 300fsb with async and pci e at 100.



Have you got your fsb up that high?


----------



## bcracer220 (Dec 8, 2006)

yes i have, but i dont keep it that way cuz of my ddr1, but when i get my ddr2 then ill definitely keep it there =D i love this board


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 8, 2006)

i love it too. who could've guessed a "value" board would be so damn good at just about everything.... conroe support, oc's like a mofo, agp AND pcie, ddr1 AND ddr2, 7.1 onboard... the list goes on...


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 8, 2006)

Hold up, hold up here! Am I missing something? I have Pentium D and I cant get it past 220fsb stable, is it my ram holding me back or what? You all hold this board in high esteam! I cant clock much at all and I cant unlock the multi as you will know from the name of this thread


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 8, 2006)

yes, it is your ram. you wont see the full oc'ing potential of thiss board unless you get at LEAST ddr2-800
i'm looking at some nice ddr2-1066


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 8, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> yes, it is your ram. you wont see the full oc'ing potential of thiss board unless you get at LEAST ddr2-800
> i'm looking at some nice ddr2-1066



It can only run it @ 667 tho, suppose I could oc that aswel tho some how, how did you lower your multi? It should be pretty much the same for me!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 8, 2006)

no, no. you have it wrong. the board only officially supports up to 667, but 800 and 1066 dont run at those speeds at default anyway. they are just guaranteed to be stable at those speeds. SO: you set it 667 or whatever a 1:1 ratio would be and oc to you hearts content!


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> no, no. you have it wrong. the board only officially supports up to 667, but 800 and 1066 dont run at those speeds at default anyway. they are just guaranteed to be stable at those speeds. SO: you set it 667 or whatever a 1:1 ratio would be and oc to you hearts content!



What ram are you interested in? 

I have found this stuff, but its CL5!

http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...ode=1&NavigationKey=11150,45650000,4294955838


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 9, 2006)

thats nice stuff!
cl5 is pretty good for ddr2...


----------

